# (BLACKS DEFEATED) james kakonge tinder experiment tyrones (BLACKS ARE SUBHUMAN)



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

NOW TO MAKE MY FIRST BOTB THREAD. MODS STICKY THIS FOR THE BLACKCELS COMING TO LOOKSMAX
SO WITH FOGDART WE DECIDED TO TEST THE SMV OF MULTIPLE BLACK GUYS AND IT SEEMS PEOPLE THINK A GUY LIKE JAMES KAKONGE IS SOME SORT OF GOD? MAYBE ON A GLOBAL SCALE BUT THERES PLENTY OF CITIES WHERE NIGGERS LIKE HIM GET ABSOLUTELY CURB STOMPED









IS THIS YOUR GOD? @looksmaxxer234 

NOW TO END THE REST OF YOUR COPES

NOW WHEN NIKO69 WAS RAN TO THE SAME EXACT TEST?











hahahaha hahaahhaahahh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
YOU FUCKING SLAVES NEED TO GO BACK TO AFRICA TO SLAY HAHAHAHAH


NO BUT SERIOUSLY THERES MORE TO THIS, ILL SHOW YOU BLACK GUYS WHO DID OUTPERFORM HIM BY 2X OR MORE








INTERESTING HUH?
MY THEORY IS THAT BECAUSE OF THE CAP ON BLACKS IN SOME AREAS THAT IT DOESNT MATTER IF YOU HIT 6+PSL AND SINCE LOW CLASS RTTER LOOKING DUDES SNATCH ALOT OF LOWER TIER WOMEN THAT THEY BECOME THE SUPERIOR (DONT BE FOOLED THE 6PSL BLACK WILL STILL HAVE HIS STACY EVERY NOW AND THEN) HOWEVER THIS WAS QUITE THE FIND
B L A C K = S U B H U M A N ESPECIALLY YOURE BLACK "MALE MODELS" WHO HAVE LITERAL JOKE TIER SMV COMPARED TO FOOTBALL JOCK LOOKING MFS


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 26, 2022)

Bro tryna get into white heaven 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Bro tryna get into white heaven
> 
> View attachment 1838949


IM ON MY WAY


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Bro tryna get into white heaven
> 
> View attachment 1838949


You should join nigger


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> IM ON MY WAY


Trust me if you keep speaking the word of god you’ll go to white heaven


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> NOW TO MAKE MY FIRST BOTB THREAD. MODS STICKY THIS FOR THE BLACKCELS COMING TO LOOKSMAX
> SO WITH FOGDART WE DECIDED TO TEST THE SMV OF MULTIPLE BLACK GUYS AND IT SEEMS PEOPLE THINK A GUY LIKE JAMES KAKONGE IS SOME SORT OF GOD? MAYBE ON A GLOBAL SCALE BUT THERES PLENTY OF CITIES WHERE NIGGERS LIKE HIM GET ABSOLUTELY CURB STOMPED
> View attachment 1838934
> 
> ...


Jfl and you used the most famous black model atm and people on here said he’s the best looking black of all time and got mogged by a normie white Fuark


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 26, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> You should join nigger


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1838953
> View attachment 1838954


My nose isn’t that short 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Aug 26, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Jfl and you used the most famous black model atm and people on here said he’s the best looking black of all time and got mogged by a normie white Fuark


r u still going strong on that nofap promise my nigga?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


> r u still going strong on that nofap promise my nigga?


Fuck no


----------



## Earth Dollar (Aug 26, 2022)

I think that is because Niko has much more approachable pictures

Also all races generally prefer their own race so if there are majority white girls on an app then they will be for more likely to go for white men.


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Aug 26, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Fuck no


same  after this sunday, im gonna try again going hard and serious no matter what. gonna be a volcel for a yr, working hard to ascend and get women later, delay gratification maxxing


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


> same  after this sunday, im gonna try again going hard and serious no matter what. gonna be a volcel for a yr, working hard to ascend and get women later, delay gratification maxxing


You have to be volcel while @looksmaxxer234 has no choice in the matter


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> NOW TO MAKE MY FIRST BOTB THREAD. MODS STICKY THIS FOR THE BLACKCELS COMING TO LOOKSMAX
> SO WITH FOGDART WE DECIDED TO TEST THE SMV OF MULTIPLE BLACK GUYS AND IT SEEMS PEOPLE THINK A GUY LIKE JAMES KAKONGE IS SOME SORT OF GOD? MAYBE ON A GLOBAL SCALE BUT THERES PLENTY OF CITIES WHERE NIGGERS LIKE HIM GET ABSOLUTELY CURB STOMPED
> View attachment 1838934
> 
> ...


Fuck that last guy is basically my low value ass, if u go buy all the DLC, add ons, and rank ups, then play for like 48hrs straight to up ur exp points.


----------



## JBcollector (Aug 26, 2022)

Teagan wtf is is that


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

Meanwhile, ur oneitis


----------



## Earth Dollar (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> NOW TO MAKE MY FIRST BOTB THREAD. MODS STICKY THIS FOR THE BLACKCELS COMING TO LOOKSMAX
> SO WITH FOGDART WE DECIDED TO TEST THE SMV OF MULTIPLE BLACK GUYS AND IT SEEMS PEOPLE THINK A GUY LIKE JAMES KAKONGE IS SOME SORT OF GOD? MAYBE ON A GLOBAL SCALE BUT THERES PLENTY OF CITIES WHERE NIGGERS LIKE HIM GET ABSOLUTELY CURB STOMPED
> View attachment 1838934
> 
> ...


Also adding based on your post history you are the ultimate coon.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> Also adding based on your post history you are the ultimate coon.


youre still black


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Meanwhile, ur oneitis
> 
> View attachment 1838961
> 
> ...


Holy midface batman. Never began for that asian chick


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

Earth Dollar said:


> I think that is because Niko has much more approachable pictures
> 
> Also all races generally prefer their own race so if there are majority white girls on an app then they will be for more likely to go for white men.


you know the other niggers out performed the tyrone by 3x lol


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> NOW TO MAKE MY FIRST BOTB THREAD. MODS STICKY THIS FOR THE BLACKCELS COMING TO LOOKSMAX
> SO WITH FOGDART WE DECIDED TO TEST THE SMV OF MULTIPLE BLACK GUYS AND IT SEEMS PEOPLE THINK A GUY LIKE JAMES KAKONGE IS SOME SORT OF GOD? MAYBE ON A GLOBAL SCALE BUT THERES PLENTY OF CITIES WHERE NIGGERS LIKE HIM GET ABSOLUTELY CURB STOMPED
> View attachment 1838934
> 
> ...


----------



## fauxfox (Aug 26, 2022)

Might sound like cope but Mukasa's photos look way too perfect. Girls will just assume he's fake, Niko's photos look realer.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> Might sound like cope but Mukasa's photos look way too perfect. Girls will just assume he's fake, Niko's photos look realer.


yes you are coping. good to have self awareness


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Yeah modeling pic fraud/failo might ne legit. Has ruined other chadfishes in the past. That said why are yoh writing an entire dissertation to say thay blacks have lower smv than whites we been knew this since the stone age


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Yeah modeling pic fraud/failo might ne legit. Has ruined other chadfishes in the past. That said why are yoh writing an entire dissertation to say thay blacks have lower smv than whites we been knew this since the stone age


need to pound this through their ape skulls. NO NIGGERS


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> need to pound this through their ape skulls. NO NIGGERS


Bro it doesnt mean blacks wont do well irl if they are gl. Maybe not on tinder but even then successful tyronefishes have been done on this forum and on youtube/tiktok (see Austin Dunham and Lawrence Obioma. Lawrence is not even a tyrone just a gigagymmaxxwd mtn-htn and he made tiktok of his tinder, had like a billion matches and girls straight up asking to get fucked) stop being such a fucking coon. You are setting back your people 500 years with every deranged rant you make about muh blacks are 0 smv mukasa is just low appeal


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Bro it doesnt mean blacks wont do well irl if they are gl. Maybe not on tinder but even then successful tyronefishes have been done on this forum and on youtube/tiktok (see Austin Dunham and Lawrence Obioma. Lawrence is not even a tyrone just a gigagymmaxxwd mtn-htn and he made tiktok of his tinder, had like a billion matches and girls straight up asking to get fucked) stop being such a fucking coon. You are setting back your people 500 years with every deranged rant you make about muh blacks are 0 smv mukasa is just low appeal


OH lawrence is a fraud. he uses an auto clicker and swipes on the entire planet.


----------



## Moggie (Aug 26, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> You should join nigger


you cant get in, your asian


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> OH lawrence is a fraud. he uses an auto clicker and swipes on the entire planet.


Ouch. Doesnt disprove the rest of my post tho. Even Jacked and Stacked gets good results. Imo kakonge is the bbc version of the aspie alien white male model (like sean opry and the like)


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

Moggie said:


> you cant get in, your asian


I’m faelid with Asian eyes  I’m not pure bred Asian


----------



## Moggie (Aug 26, 2022)

what about a more robust chad like Broderick Hunter?


----------



## htnambition (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Holy midface batman. Never began for that asian chick


I can see the failo but part of my brain is still telling me I'd eat my own shit to fuck her. Why are 90% of women so fucking attractive


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Moggie said:


> what about a more robust chad like Broderick Hunter?


From what i can tell black smv actually relies more on soft features and skin quality/coloring than robustness, but yeah he should def try a hunterfish


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

htnambition said:


> I can see the failo but part of my brain is still telling me I'd eat my own shit to fuck her. Why are 90% of women so fucking attractive


They are not. 20% at best (pareto holds for women too) for both body and face. you are just horny


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Holy midface batman. Never began for that asian chick


U mean the one with the horse face and the bad mandie recession right? 

I don't think women are penalized for these, or any PSL traits tbh, as in I think her IRL and SMV would still be sky high cos she said he hooked up with loads of guys in bars when she was living in NYC.


----------



## traveler (Aug 26, 2022)

looks plays less of a part for blacks 

its literally low inhib theory 

only males get caught up in race and statistics

women are out and about and reply to males that approach them 

if its just indians then eventually they will fuck the indian guy

guys at home on the internet arguing which race pulls more females is silly


----------



## traveler (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> U mean the one with the horse face and the bad mandie recession right?
> 
> I don't think women are penalized for these, or any PSL traits tbh, as in I think her IRL and SMV would still be sky high cos she said he hooked up with loads of guys in bars when she was living in NYC.
> 
> ...


legit
she ugly in photos and video but aura theory will have her SMV high if she dress in revealing clothes


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> U mean the one with the horse face and the bad mandie recession right?
> 
> I don't think women are penalized for these, or any PSL traits tbh, as in I think her IRL and SMV would still be sky high cos she said he hooked up with loads of guys in bars when she was living in NYC.
> 
> ...


Yes because men have no standards and also will put body over face for ons + height doesnt do anything with a womans smv.

Irl from my experience the number of objectively attractive women (htb and up and/or a good body) is about 20%, maybe even less. Paretopill is true for both genders men just have dog tier standards and have 10x the sex drive of women. Especially curries since they wil worship a 3/10 white girl over a 9/10 curry foid. This is important because curries make up like 1/4th of thr world pop


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> U mean the one with the horse face and the bad mandie recession right?
> 
> I don't think women are penalized for these, or any PSL traits tbh, as in I think her IRL and SMV would still be sky high cos she said he hooked up with loads of guys in bars when she was living in NYC.


Any woman has sky-high SMV regardless of looks. Regardless of that, her face is definitely too long, and that alone would disqualify her from being my GF.


----------



## 6ft4 (Aug 26, 2022)

water


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 26, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> Might sound like cope but Mukasa's photos look way too perfect. Girls will just assume he's fake, Niko's photos look realer.


It’s literally just elo lmao. Shame you niggas are taking this thread serious 💀

@tyronelite @fogdart


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

traveler said:


> legit
> she ugly in photos and video but aura theory will have her SMV high if she dress in revealing clothes


Yeah plus she has great motion.

U think she's ugly for real?

That's without make up


----------



## traveler (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Yeah plus she has great motion.
> 
> U think she's ugly for real?
> 
> ...


looks better without make up


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

traveler said:


> looks better without make up


True but still mtb facially. That pic/angle hides her cart titan midface


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

She might have been htb, even stacylite if her midfave wasnt downswung and longer than avg bbc


----------



## Preston (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s literally just elo lmao. Shame you niggas are taking this thread serious 💀
> 
> @tyronelite @fogdart


If it was elo. Niko would have gotten fewer matches too. I think mukasa just doesn't fit the black slayer stereotype. Gigatyrone still but he doesn't look like the typical Tyrone. Someone like Beckford or Broderick would probably do better


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s literally just elo lmao. Shame you niggas are taking this thread serious 💀
> 
> @tyronelite @fogdart


it's not Elo. just so happens Niko obliterates his field slave?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

Preston said:


> If it was elo. Niko would have gotten fewer matches too. I think mukasa just doesn't fit the black slayer stereotype. Ridiculously good looking but idk he doesn't like the typical Tyrone. Someone like Beckford or Broderick would probably do better


no the real slayers are like jock versions of broderick


----------



## Preston (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> no the real slayers are like jock versions of broderick


Broderick already looks like a jock or did you mean someone more gymaxxed?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 26, 2022)

Preston said:


> If it was elo. Niko would have gotten fewer matches too. I think mukasa just doesn't fit the black slayer stereotype.


24 likes in 24 hours as a male model is 100% elo bruh lol


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> 24 likes in 24 hours as a male model is 100% elo. Girls thirst over htn’s and you think a gigachad struggles
> 
> View attachment 1839012


Why did you never respond or rep me faggot, also reel in your coon op before it’s to late


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Ouch. Doesnt disprove the rest of my post tho. Even Jacked and Stacked gets good results. Imo kakonge is the bbc version of the aspie alien white male model (like sean opry and the like)


jacked is subhuman even steph mogs him


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> jacked is subhuman even steph mogs him


At least he’s stacked


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> jacked is subhuman even steph mogs him


Thats my point. If ltn bbc can slay on tinder and irl so can fucking kakonge jfl


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> She might have been htb, even stacylite if her midfave wasnt downswung and longer than avg bbc


guess I always saw her as stacylite, cos like I said midface, gonial angle, zygo position and width, and mandible projection I think arent a thing for girls.

it's like as long as they not obese they are LTB absolute minimum. 

plus I had a bias cos shes just like my ex

@danielwu


----------



## Preston (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> 24 likes in 24 hours as a male model is 100% elo bruh lol
> 
> View attachment 1839012


Could be. This user got much better results with the same pics








Mukasa Kakonge Tinder Experiment 1.5 hours in (NOT WHAT I EXPECTED)


27 Likes just now: This is Fuckin insane. For reference to why this is crazy numbers; I live in a small town. The closest city to me has about 30,000 population(I also live in the country where there are majority whites) I’ve done many chadfish/Tyrone experiments none got like this fast. My...




looksmax.org


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> guess I always saw her as stacylite, cos like I said midface, gonial angle, zygo position and width, and mandible projection I think arent a thing for girls.
> 
> it's like as long as they not obese they are LTB absolute minimum.
> 
> ...


No, stop rating girls like that and letting them get away with subhumanity. The sexual marketplace is fucked as is


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> No, stop rating girls like that and letting them get away with subhumanity. The sexual marketplace is fucked as is


yeah but that's just reality we live in right? 

if u start eating girls like guys then ur gonna start thinking it's over if ur not top 0.1% of foids, cos only top 0.1% of men can get ONS. 

whereas in reality top 95% of foids can get ONS


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> 24 likes in 24 hours as a male model is 100% elo bruh lol
> 
> View attachment 1839012


nice copes


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> yeah but that's just reality we live in right?
> 
> if u start eating girls like guys then ur gonna start thinking it's over if ur not top 0.1% of foids, cos only top 0.1% of men can get ONS.
> 
> whereas in reality top 95% of foids can get ONS


Yes but for this forum's purpose we should rate girls objectively otherwise rating them at all is completely pointless because as you said 99% of foids have more smv than a drago + meeks + lundgren + maher + hexum morph. Also irl i have also become objective rater after swallowing blackpills for years, few women are attractive to me irl.


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Aug 26, 2022)

Would curry models do better?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> Would curry models do better?


no lol they never outperform blacks unless theyre like the mixed whiteish as hrithik


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Yes but for this forum's purpose we should rate girls objectively otherwise rating them at all is completely pointless because as you said 99% of foids have more smv than a drago + meeks + lundgren + maher + hexum morph. Also irl i have also become objective rater after swallowing blackpills for years, few women are attractive to me irl.


funny, after delving deeper into the black pill ive gone away from strict psl ratings. it means jackshit in the real world unless your pheno and coloring is good. you need to be her type before any of that shit comes into factor


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> nice copes







Your browser is not able to display this video.





Meanwhile you’re shitposting for white kids


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> funny, after delving deeper into the black pill ive gone away from strict psl ratings. it means jackshit in the real world unless your pheno and coloring is good. you need to be her type before any of that shit comes into factor


There is some legitimacy to this i think. Top 10% only theory could just be because girls have very specific types and only a very small number fulfils that wether they are subhuman or chad. Have seen this with girls i knew irl


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 26, 2022)

I mog Mukasa SMVwise with my aspie basement dweller gymselfie and full frontal non NT schizo selfie


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> I mog Mukasa SMVwise with my aspie basement dweller gymselfie and full frontal non NT schizo selfie


Just be forum aspie theory


----------



## the BULL (Aug 26, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> I mog Mukasa SMVwise with my aspie basement dweller gymselfie and full frontal non NT schizo selfie


brutal


----------



## danielwu (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Yeah plus she has great motion.
> 
> U think she's ugly for real?
> 
> ...


Ugly af man. Wake the fuck up being obsessed with ugly girls


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1839030
> 
> 
> Meanwhile you’re shitposting for white kids


swimming with fat mtbs and roasties. just where blacks belong


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> Would curry models do better?


no wtf man


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

danielwu said:


> Ugly af man. Wake the fuck up being obsessed with ugly girls


that's brutal bhai


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> swimming with fat mtbs and roasties. just where blacks belong


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

danielwu said:


> Ugly af man. Wake the fuck up being obsessed with ugly girls


u think shes a lot like my ex?


----------



## Deleted member 15390 (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> NOW TO MAKE MY FIRST BOTB THREAD. MODS STICKY THIS FOR THE BLACKCELS COMING TO LOOKSMAX
> SO WITH FOGDART WE DECIDED TO TEST THE SMV OF MULTIPLE BLACK GUYS AND IT SEEMS PEOPLE THINK A GUY LIKE JAMES KAKONGE IS SOME SORT OF GOD? MAYBE ON A GLOBAL SCALE BUT THERES PLENTY OF CITIES WHERE NIGGERS LIKE HIM GET ABSOLUTELY CURB STOMPED
> View attachment 1838934
> 
> ...


This is water. Blacks have joke tier smv compared to good looking white men, simply because the world is racist. Doesn’t change the objective fact women are more attracted to black men. They just won’t go for black men because it’s looked down upon. 

Where did you run the Mukasa experiment? In Germany Mukasa would slay prime aryan women.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

mostworthy said:


> This is water. Blacks have joke tier smv compared to good looking white men, simply because the world is racist. Doesn’t change the objective fact women are more attracted to black men. They just won’t go for black men because it’s looked down upon.
> 
> Where did you run the Mukasa experiment? In Germany Mukasa would slay prime aryan women.


he wouldnt slay prime aryans. the difference is that the quality of women is higher but he would still be getting the htb mtb equivalents lol


----------



## Earth Dollar (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> youre still black


I’m not black


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> jacked is subhuman even steph mogs him


Been saying this for so long why tf does jackeds audience seem to think he’s some Tyrone the guy literally said he will be a Tyrone after he gets fillers when he’s a sub 5 Manlet


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Been saying this for so long why tf does jackeds audience seem to think he’s some Tyrone the guy literally said he will be a Tyrone after he gets fillers when he’s a sub 5 Manlet


"tyrone" lol nah he will probably be htn borderline. i saw him beside austin. he looks really bad. Also i saw his recent videos he already got the fillers and hes still fucked


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> "tyrone" lol nah he will probably be htn borderline. i saw him beside austin. he looks really bad. Also i saw his recent videos he already got the fillers and hes still fucked







Receding hairline 
Shit eyebrows 
Bad eye area 
Fat nose 
Rounded jaw
5’6

And people really think he slays? If I found pics of him he would get less then 10 likes here in UK


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> View attachment 1839164
> 
> Receding hairline
> Shit eyebrows
> ...


5'6 and black over


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Maybe not slay but he does get laid. I dont think he larps litterally all of his life. Maybe he does tho so he can shill his paid looksmaxxing plan/advice. Making subhumans pay you to rate them seems to be the premier moneymaxxing method for blackpill personalities


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s literally just elo lmao. Shame you niggas are taking this thread serious 💀
> 
> @tyronelite @fogdart


Honestly, I’ve been using the same number for all my tinder experiments. So how come the elo never fucked NIko?


----------



## Aesthetica (Aug 26, 2022)

People here viewing Tinder experiments as peer-reviewed scientific literature is the funniest thing to me.

Aside from the fact that the results are influenced by lots of (unknown) factors, the sample size of them is too small to come to a concrete conclusion. 

The score Tinder assigns to you is based on your pickiness, whether you reset your account or not, change your location too often, or whether you even send messages to most of your matches or not.

There's also your account’s visibility based on its activity, whether it’s a new account, and a lot more factors. I assume the lot that often run these experiments do not take this into account. 

I am not saying the inference here was wrong, it was just deducted improperly and hence is dubious.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Maybe not slay but he does get laid. I dont think he larps litterally all of his life. Maybe he does tho so he can shill his paid looksmaxxing plan/advice. Making subhumans pay you to rate them seems to be the premier moneymaxxing method for blackpill personalities


The only guy on the internet that acc posts proof of his lays is Andy from killyourinnerloser.com but he is just numbers game pill, 200 ish lays (including lots of three and foursomes) out of like 20k combined approacches and tinder matches (most of these were tinder matches), which effectively translates to a 1% lay ratio. Keep in mind he is a 6'2 white bald htn and most od jis lays were ltb to mtb. Htb is the highest he layed.

Proof of how fucked the smp is in 2022. Sub chad means slaying is a full time job pill and numbers game pill are very legit


----------



## mightyravendark (Aug 26, 2022)

Niggers defending cumskins. Cumskins defending chinks. Chinks defending niggers. The holy trinity of racism. The cycle will repeat itself.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Honestly, I’ve been using the same number for all my tinder experiments. So how come the elo never fucked NIko?


Because at sub niko you need every advantage you can get. He probably still gets a billion matches with a nuked elo


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> The only guy on the internet that acc posts proof of his lays is Andy from killyourinnerloser.com but he is just numbers game pill, 200 ish lays (including lots of three and foursomes) out of like 20k combined approacches and tinder matches (most of these were tinder matches), which effectively translates to a 1% lay ratio. Keep in mind he is a 6'2 white bald htn and most od jis lays were ltb to mtb. Htb is the highest he layed.
> 
> Proof of hiw fucked the smp is in 2022. Sub chad mesns slaying is a full time job pill and numbers game pill are very legit


Forgot to add he admited to using tinder boost alot, atleast several times a week. Wasted all that money, energy and time just to bang 200 gook ltbs


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Honestly, I’ve been using the same number for all my tinder experiments. So how come the elo never fucked NIko?


I have always thought that you are white btw.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Aesthetica said:


> People here viewing Tinder experiments as peer-reviewed scientific literature is the funniest thing to me.
> 
> Aside from the fact that the results are influenced by lots of (unknown) factors, the sample size of them is too small to come to a concrete conclusion.
> 
> ...


Agree strongly sith everything but what other methods of empirical testing do we have as blackpillers? Tinder experiments is the only thing that cant be faked or tales.


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> no the real slayers are like jock versions of broderick


The George dude is like the best black dude I’ve run so far. He easily cleared 99+ in 12 hours(did way better than the 2 guys in OP) but that was Like year or two ago when I run him before he go tiktok famous. If I try now I’ll get ban cos people will report the profile as catfish. I know random girls in my area following him IG and he lives in Ireland lol. Looks gets you orbiters around the world I guess lol


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> The George dude is like the best black dude I’ve run so far. He easily cleared 99+ in 12 hours(did way better than the 2 guys in OP) but that was Like year or two ago when I run him before he go tiktok famous. If I try now I’ll get ban cos people will report the profile as catfish. I know random girls in my area following him IG and he lives in Ireland lol. Looks gets you orbiters around the world I guess lol


Who? You got a link or pics?


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> guess I always saw her as stacylite, cos like I said midface, gonial angle, zygo position and width, and mandible projection I think arent a thing for girls.
> 
> it's like as long as they not obese they are LTB absolute minimum.
> 
> ...


She’s ugly bro. That mid face and maxilla are too bad. She’s mtb because of her body. Face alone is ltb.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

mightyravendark said:


> Niggers defending cumskins. Cumskins defending chinks. Chinks defending niggers. The holy trinity of racism. The cycle will repeat itself.


Where do ethnics fit within this ecosystem. You have half the forum hating us and thinking we are subhumsn rapefugees who are capped at 3psl and the other half who think every anglo or nordic foid is dying to get rammed by some thugmaxxed nafri badboy


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> The George dude is like the best black dude I’ve run so far. He easily cleared 99+ in 12 hours(did way better than the 2 guys in OP) but that was Like year or two ago when I run him before he go tiktok famous. If I try now I’ll get ban cos people will report the profile as catfish. I know random girls in my area following him IG and he lives in Ireland lol. Looks gets you orbiters around the world I guess lol


nobody cares about high class looking peanut skull niggers. If women wanted that shit theyd grab a htn+
you need to look like a low class thug if you want women as a black guy


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> NOW TO MAKE MY FIRST BOTB THREAD. MODS STICKY THIS FOR THE BLACKCELS COMING TO LOOKSMAX
> SO WITH FOGDART WE DECIDED TO TEST THE SMV OF MULTIPLE BLACK GUYS AND IT SEEMS PEOPLE THINK A GUY LIKE JAMES KAKONGE IS SOME SORT OF GOD? MAYBE ON A GLOBAL SCALE BUT THERES PLENTY OF CITIES WHERE NIGGERS LIKE HIM GET ABSOLUTELY CURB STOMPED
> View attachment 1838934
> 
> ...


Me and @forevergymcelling have discussed that blacks in general are a rather niche appeal tbh

A mixed black has much more universal appeal however is more niche in certain parts of world
Basically we've concluded to be deemed more attractive and more successful with a wider range of women, you need more Caucasian features overall.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 26, 2022)

Why is poor @Niko69 being used to prove racist theories


----------



## mightyravendark (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Where do ethnics fit within this ecosystem. You have half the forum hating us and thinking we are subhumsn rapefugees who are capped at 3psl and the other half who think every anglo or nordic foid is dying to get rammed by some thugmaxxed nafri badboy


All the other little shitskins are joined hand in hand in a bit circle surrounding the triangle dancing and singing kumbaya while oily butter shits spray out of their asses


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Who? You got a link or pics?


This is the dude


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> She’s ugly bro. That mid face and maxilla are too bad. She’s mtb because of her body. Face alone is ltb.


Fair, but then LTB is nit ugly right? Or is it that only 5% of foids are below LTB, hence she is basically bottom 10% facially?


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

mightyravendark said:


> All the other little shitskins are joined hand in hand in a bit circle surrounding the triangle dancing and singing kumbaya while oily butter shits spray out of their asses


Brutal, so we are basically a background program, not even NPCs, while whites amd blacks are the main characters????


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> This is the dude
> View attachment 1839221


Yeah he is the only black prettyboy to ever exist besides asaprocky, which is probably why he does so wel. Prettyboypill even destroys racepill jfl. Also has great body and porportions


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Fair, but then LTB is nit ugly right? Or is it that only 5% of foids are below LTB, hence she is basically bottom 10% facially?


LTB is not ugly to me. It’s just slightly below average maybe 20th to 40th percentile in looks. So she still looks better than 20-40% of women. Below 20 % is subhuman zone.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Yeah he is the only black prettyboy to ever exist besides asaprocky, which is probably why he does so wel. Prettyboypill even destroys racepill jfl. Also has great body and porportions


I guess mle choppa and xxxtentacion also fit the bill


----------



## khvirgin (Aug 26, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why is poor @Niko69 being used to prove racist theories


He's now the benchmark of the aryan race
Everytime i see a black guy in the streets I tell to myself "yeah niko mogs him"


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

How does drago cope everyday knowing he will never be Niko


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Aug 26, 2022)

Brutal shit, another ethnic giga chad vito basso got mogged by niko on tinder few days ago.


----------



## the BULL (Aug 26, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> Brutal shit, another ethnic giga chad vito basso got mogged by niko on tinder few days ago.


Because he's an obvious catfish jfl c'mon now
Try using only selfies and see how fast male models clear


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

Aesthetica said:


> People here viewing Tinder experiments as peer-reviewed scientific literature is the funniest thing to me.
> 
> Aside from the fact that the results are influenced by lots of (unknown) factors, the sample size of them is too small to come to a concrete conclusion.
> 
> ...


I agree that our “tinder experiments” are deeply flawed. The day and time of account creation even affects your likes/matches. Accounts created on weekends do way better than on weekdays especially Monday to Wednesday when no girls are swiping. Also, once your account flops in the first 12 hours of creation, it’s way harder to recover from that.

@looksmaxxer234 @tyronelite @whiteissuperior


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1839030
> 
> 
> Meanwhile you’re shitposting for white kids


Hes famous. Its all it takes. Just be famous. Give me fame i will also have « come on kegaylee » or whatever they say


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> NOW TO MAKE MY FIRST BOTB THREAD. MODS STICKY THIS FOR THE BLACKCELS COMING TO LOOKSMAX
> SO WITH FOGDART WE DECIDED TO TEST THE SMV OF MULTIPLE BLACK GUYS AND IT SEEMS PEOPLE THINK A GUY LIKE JAMES KAKONGE IS SOME SORT OF GOD? MAYBE ON A GLOBAL SCALE BUT THERES PLENTY OF CITIES WHERE NIGGERS LIKE HIM GET ABSOLUTELY CURB STOMPED
> View attachment 1838934
> 
> ...


Kakonge is overrated I have said this forever. Niggers don’t do well on dating apps tbf they excel irl not on apps I think this can be said for all ethnics though. Broderick hunter is the guy you should have used he is the Gigga Tyrone.

Even my 6/10 black Tyronelite buddy gets more bumble matches than Kakonge truly over for him


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 26, 2022)

Just bleachmaxx


----------



## forevergymcelling (Aug 26, 2022)

Must be so brutal being black

How can you even approach any non black girl knowing there's a 99% chance she doesn't go for blacks, and even if she did, what are the chances she's attracted to you back

You'd have to run OLD game, go to black clubs or get extremely lucky

Fucking brutal, the competition must be so fierce too since all the other black guys will be doing the same shit. You literally need to be a 6'6 Tyrone superman to set yourself out from the crowd

As a black guy, if you're manlet, average face or small cock, it's so fucking over


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Must be so brutal being black
> 
> How can you even approach any non black girl knowing there's a 99% chance she doesn't go for blacks, and even if she did, what are the chances she's attracted to you back
> 
> ...


That’s what the low IQ “muh bbc thugmaxx” users here don’t understand. Girls who are into BBC means that she’s into Tyrone only. The average black dude in the west is almost incel unless he lucks with a girl who just wants to experiment or has white savior complex. Tyrones live in a different reality than the average blackcel tho.


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Aug 26, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Because he's an obvious catfish jfl c'mon now
> Try using only selfies and see how fast male models clear


no pics were normal









Vito is the most overrated chad (chadlite) with PROOF mogged by resident high tier normie Niko GTFIH


Ran Tinder with Niko and Vito, and Vito gets mogged by a high tier fucking normie. Proof that chads are overrated and smile pill is legit @Biggdink Tagging @ForeverRecession @vaseqmoherad @Preston @ArvidGustavsson @Niko69 @StrangerDanger @Biiyo03 @Leo69 @AscendingHero @astatine




looksmax.org


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> I agree that our “tinder experiments” are deeply flawed. The day and time of account creation even affects your likes/matches. Accounts created on weekends do way better than on weekdays especially Monday to Wednesday when no girls are swiping. Also, once your account flops in the first 12 hours of creation, it’s way harder to recover from that.


Maybe this is true, but if you do many experiments, you should see how they do on average. Also, you can try to make experiments as similar to each other as possible.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Maybe not slay but he does get laid. I dont think he larps litterally all of his life. Maybe he does tho so he can shill his paid looksmaxxing plan/advice. Making subhumans pay you to rate them seems to be the premier moneymaxxing method for blackpill personalities


He’s not getting laid with anymore more than a chubby LTB. Why anyone would buy his plans I have no idea he literally didn’t even know what a ramus was in one of his videos.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> He’s not getting laid with anymore more than a chubby LTB. Why anyone would buy his plans I have no idea he literally didn’t even know what a ramus was in one of his videos.


Jfl. Back in the day he was way more blackpill3d but he is starting to mellow out and cave to the bluepill/redpill/normie idiocy more and more, just like a lot of the "blackpilled" youtube channels (cucks)


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 26, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Must be so brutal being black
> 
> How can you even approach any non black girl knowing there's a 99% chance she doesn't go for blacks, and even if she did, what are the chances she's attracted to you back
> 
> ...


How much would you say black Normies get laid in the UK? I swear Most the black guys I know are incel af but the Tyrone’s do well


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Jfl. Back in the day he was way more blackpill3d but he is starting to mellow out and cave to the bluepill/redpill/normie idiocy more and more, just like a lot of the "blackpilled" youtube channels (cucks)


He’s trying to go down the Austin Dunham route forgetting Austin mogs him to the grave and back in the video they did together when he had shaved his beard he legit looked like a 3


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 26, 2022)

Keep coping coon


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 26, 2022)

@Niko69 good thing we didn't do a mog battle. White with hair with good smile = gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 26, 2022)

Good thread op. Phenopill is the only truth in life


----------



## GetShrekt (Aug 26, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Must be so brutal being black
> 
> How can you even approach any non black girl knowing there's a 99% chance she doesn't go for blacks, and even if she did, what are the chances she's attracted to you back
> 
> ...


You forgot DarKTriad theory, this is what I’m currently running


----------



## stevielake (Aug 26, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Must be so brutal being black
> 
> How can you even approach any non black girl knowing there's a 99% chance she doesn't go for blacks, and even if she did, what are the chances she's attracted to you back
> 
> ...


I’m 5’4 , non NT and high inhib. What are my dating options?


----------



## the BULL (Aug 26, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> no pics were normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol 16 likes more? That's It? You're sooooo retarded with those experiments jfl if you think niko Is higher smv than Vito basso. The girls Who swiped left thought he was a fish


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> I agree that our “tinder experiments” are deeply flawed. The day and time of account creation even affects your likes/matches. Accounts created on weekends do way better than on weekdays especially Monday to Wednesday when no girls are swiping. Also, once your account flops in the first 12 hours of creation, it’s way harder to recover from that.
> 
> @looksmaxxer234 @tyronelite @whiteissuperior


And how long did he run the Mukasa profile? 

Last time I checked Niko was swiping for a long time to get 27K matches & he had platinum 

Was the experiment in the same city as Niko? Age range? Similar bio? Etc 

*I’ll never take tinder experiments seriously like @Aesthetica summarized *


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> And how long did he run the Mukasa profile?
> 
> Last time I checked Niko was swiping for a long time to get 27K matches & he had platinum
> 
> ...


24 hours. Same city as niko's; similar age range and no bio. I do agree that Tinder experiments should be taken with a grain of salt because there are so many behind-the-scenes factors that cannot be controlled for like algorithm etc. I think someone else should run Mukasa in their city so that we can compare results at least.

@Blackgymmax btw Niko didn't do as well on Hinge compared to what he did on Tinder so there's that.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 26, 2022)

stevielake said:


> I’m 5’4 , non NT and high inhib. What are my dating options?


----------



## danielwu (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> u think shes a lot like my ex?


In what way man? Physically no way. Your ex mogs her to the sky. 
Only similarity might be they both lived in ny


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

danielwu said:


> In what way man? Physically no way. Your ex mogs her to the sky.
> Only similarity might be they both lived in ny


yeah NYC, both Chinese, similar social life/ entertainment, both like Italian food, both like Chanel's, both not racist, both elite at fucking, quite a few things if u think about it bhai


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

stevielake said:


> I’m 5’4 , non NT and high inhib. What are my dating options?


5'4" not a big deal bhai. @Chadethnic101 frauds to 5'11", @FailedNormieManlet frauds to 5'7", and they do it seamlessly without getting caught. just ask them for tips.


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> True but still mtb facially. That pic/angle hides her cart titan midface


poss clearer here NSFW


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> poss clearer here NSFW
> 
> View attachment 1839483
> 
> ...


caged extremely hard at the first pic jfl. Only a midface like that has room for swallowing a bbc whole. My ratings havent changed. Mtb if we consider only face and remove all makeup. infinite smv irl tho because of being a woman + that body


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> poss clearer here NSFW
> 
> View attachment 1839483
> 
> ...


Her mid face is legit giraffe tier


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 26, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Must be so brutal being black
> 
> How can you even approach any non black girl knowing there's a 99% chance she doesn't go for blacks, and even if she did, what are the chances she's attracted to you back
> 
> ...


💀 white girls are easier than black girls. Its not brutal at all.

Thoughts
@tyronelite @anactualdude


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> I have always thought that you are white btw.


Why did you think I was white? Is it cos I write so well and sound intelligent? Stop the racial profiling bro lol. are you black?


----------



## danielwu (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> yeah NYC, both Chinese, similar social life/ entertainment, both like Italian food, both like Chanel's, both not racist, both elite at fucking, quite a few things if u think about it bhai


Hmm those things i wouldnt know at all just by looking at the pictures you sent me of ur ex bro lol


----------



## forevergymcelling (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> 💀 white girls are easier than black girls. Its not brutal at all.
> 
> Thoughts
> @tyronelite @anactualdude


A black man's dating pool is 95-99% smaller than that of a white man's

Most girls don't like black guys, period. This isn't a debate

Most black guys I know in real life are turbo incel, they don't get shit unless they're tyrone tier or a status maxxed drug dealer


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Why did you think I was white? Is it cos I write so well and sound intelligent? Stop the racial profiling bro lol. are you black?


I don't know. Maybe it's the writing style. I'm white.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 26, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> A black man's dating pool is 95-99% smaller than that of a white man's
> 
> Most girls don't like black guys, period. This isn't a debate
> 
> Most black guys I know in real life are turbo incel, they don't get shit unless they're tyrone tier or a status maxxed drug dealer


That still doesn’t disapprove our experiences jfl

Any nigga on this site can confirm white girls are easy @tyronelite


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> 💀 white girls are easier than black girls
> 
> Thoughts
> @tyronelite @anactualdude


It depends tbh. Ghetto shaniquas are easier if you're thugmaxxed with dreads and shit, but then again so are low class "snow bunnies". But when it comes to high quality black women vs high quality white woman, i'd say the high quality white women are easier to deal with in my experience. If a HQ white woman finds you physically attractive, you don't have to put in much effort whereas HQ black women still require you to betabuxx for them and buy them gifts and shit. Tyrones like Swaylee still spend on their women - they buy Birkin bags and shit whiles white women will rarely ask for a Birkin bag.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> That still doesn’t disapprove our experiences jfl
> 
> Any nigga on this site can confirm white girls are easy @tyronelite


I never said they weren't tho

They've been easy for me too


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Why did you think I was white? Is it cos I write so well and sound intelligent? Stop the racial profiling bro lol. are you black?


i thought you were whtie because of your avi. Thought that was you in both pics, one before and one after ascension jfl


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> I never said they weren't tho
> 
> They've been easy for me too


reported for bragging. Jk love you


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> It depends tbh. Ghetto shaniquas are easier if you're thugmaxxed with dreads and shit, but then again so are low class "snow bunnies". But when it comes to high quality black women vs high quality white woman, i'd say the high quality white women are easier to deal with in my experience. If a HQ white woman finds you physically attractive, you don't have to put in much effort whereas HQ black women still require you to betabuxx for them and buy them gifts and shit. Tyrones like Swaylee still spend on their women - they buy Birkin bags and shit whiles white women will rarely ask for a Birkin bag.


snow bunnies are more like snowmen with all the lard they carry


----------



## wannaimprove (Aug 26, 2022)

shieet why you go so hard on them my nigga


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> i thought you were whtie because of your avi. Thought that was you in both pics, one before and one after ascension jfl


Smh you guys are racially profiling me cos I'm smart. don't be racist lol. are you white ?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Smh you guys are racially profiling me cos I'm smart. don't be racist lol. are you white ?


i litterally told you it was because of your avi retard. I thought it was your asecension pic. I am iranian which is bascially the same as a baboon by this forum's standards


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> That’s what the low IQ “muh bbc thugmaxx” users here don’t understand. Girls who are into BBC means that she’s into Tyrone only. The average black dude in the west is almost incel unless he lucks with a girl who just wants to experiment or has white savior complex. Tyrones live in a different reality than the average blackcel tho.


i wouldnt go as far as to saying tyrone only but yes


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (Aug 26, 2022)

you used a famous Male model Jfl, ofc they're going to know it's a catfish. 

you might as well have used Sean o pry


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 26, 2022)

Its all about looking high trust - @Niko69 is just one example of that


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> 💀 white girls are easier than black girls. Its not brutal at all.
> 
> Thoughts
> @tyronelite @anactualdude


Yep.. white girls just give it to you like it’s nothing lol


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 26, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Yep.. white girls just give it to you like it’s nothing lol


 Only 1% of non black girls like black guys tho

Gotta blackpill these mf’s


----------



## GetShrekt (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Only 1% of non blacks like black guys.
> 
> Gotta blackpill these mf’s


But u r a mullato?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 26, 2022)

PrimeChico said:


> But u r a mullato?


So

Niggas like this are slaying









Notice how only Africans complain about inceldom tho. You niggas aren’t ntmaxxed


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> i wouldnt go as far as to saying tyrone only but yes


IRL Tyrone = HTN face black dude who's jacked and at least 5'9" with some halos like tattoos, NT hairstyle, athlete etc not literal Psl tyrone. If you're talking about psl Tyrones, Idris Elba won't even quality even though he's IRL tyrone. thoughts?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> IRL Tyrone = HTN face black dude who's jacked and at least 5'9" with some halos like tattoos, NT hairstyle, athlete etc not literal Psl tyrone. If you're talking about psl Tyrones, Idris Elba won't even quality even though he's IRL tyrone. thoughts?


oh yeah no i completely agree literally every single time its been like this. an idris elba would probably do good once he pulls out his signature smile tho


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Only 1% of non black girls like black guys tho
> 
> Gotta blackpill these mf’s



Even if it was LITERALLY 1%.. these niggas are tellin me they can’t find 1 out of 1,170,000?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


> you used a famous Male model Jfl, ofc they're going to know it's a catfish.
> 
> you might as well have used Sean o pry


sean o'aspie would do terrible on tinder because of being oldcel and probably the most autistic psl god in existence next to actual autistic james, aswell as teh fact that he has low averageness (nick bateman is the highest appeal man of all time to women and he gets mogged hard by a lot of ppl worshipped on this forum, facially atleast)


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Even if it was LITERALLY 1%.. these niggas are tellin me they can’t find 1 out of 1,170,000?
> 
> View attachment 1839585
> View attachment 1839584


they dont have enough room to fit all of them in their basements


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> So
> 
> Niggas like this are slaying
> View attachment 1839579
> ...


he has a good lower third tho esp for a black guy. Probably has ogre tier forehead and/or hairline tho which is why he covers it with a beanie


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Its all about looking high trust - @Niko69 is just one example of that


yes but how many of those matches that he has would niko be able to slay? there are confirmed cases of ppl gettting a billion matches and only slaying like 2 of them or something like that. Exaggeration ofc but you get the point. LTR vs Primal/ons appeal and everything. Not coping tho since i am prettyboypilled


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> yes but how many of those matches that he has would niko be able to slay? there are confirmed cases of ppl gettting a billion matches and only slaying like 2 of them or something like that. Exaggeration ofc but you get the point. LTR vs Primal/ons appeal and everything. Not coping tho since i am prettyboypilled


we've see him post pics on the beach with the aryan stacies he matches.


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> sean o'aspie would do terrible on tinder because of being oldcel and probably the most autistic psl god in existence next to actual autistic james, aswell as teh fact that he has low averageness (nick bateman is the highest appeal man of all time to women and he gets mogged hard by a lot of ppl worshipped on this forum, facially atleast)


that's what I'm saying he should do tinder on equal footing, Male model vs male model or Instagram chad vs Instagram chad, comparing apples to oranges is stupid


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

PrimeChico said:


> You forgot DarKTriad theory, this is what I’m currently running


if you do that irl and you are sub ramirez only thing you are running is get arrested and lose your virginity to 12 inch bbc gangbang in prison theory


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> we've see him post pics on the beach with the aryan stacies he matches.


never began if you arent high trust htn with hitler's wet dream pheno


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> IRL Tyrone = HTN face black dude who's jacked and at least 5'9" with some halos like tattoos, NT hairstyle, athlete etc not literal Psl tyrone. If you're talking about psl Tyrones, Idris Elba won't even quality even though he's IRL tyrone. thoughts?


Stop this fucking cope. Tyrone is a gl black dude end Of discussion what your referring to is just a tall black normie. Kakonge didn’t do well because he’s onyl overrated on here, I have alwyas said he isn’t even in top 10 best looking black guys he’s just wanked by faggots on this site, come back when donny savage, broderick and asap tier looks guys (actual top tier black men) get the same treatment 

Yeah Kikongo or whaterver his name is is GL yeah he’s Tyrone I guess but he’s a generic Tyrone nothing special would slay anywhere but would be beaten by propper chads and Tyrone


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> So
> 
> Niggas like this are slaying
> View attachment 1839579
> ...


Africans are cringecels, come europe and see how these jokers dress, their whole thing is copying Jamaicans and black Americans because africas are autistic cringe bois, even their music is just drums how pathetic they give all niggas a bad name


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

ITT Blacks infighting and loads of copes + resident forum uncle tom licking the balls of whites as usual


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 26, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Africans are cringecels, come europe and see how these jokers dress, their whole thing is copying Jamaicans and black Americans because africas are autistic cringe bois


This is how niggas complaining about black smv look like ( @Blackgymmax )

Refuse to groom themselves, refuse to fashionmaxx, refuse to “act black” , no black friends





Meanwhile the guys slaying


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> This is how niggas complaining about black smv look like ( @Blackgymmax )
> 
> Refuse to groom themselves, refuse to fashionmaxx, refuse to “act black” , no black friends
> View attachment 1839619
> ...


holy shit these 2 guys have the same fucking bone structure but the bottom one looks way better. Harmony/ratios and coloring is so fucking legit i cant cope anymore with my lefort 6 and wraparound skeleton implants fml


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

also proves that one should avoid selfies if sub chad and 2+ FWHR, compact midface, perfect es ratio etc. Selfies make your minor harmonic failos and assymetries appear 10x worse. BDD dispensors they are


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> This is how niggas complaining about black smv look like ( @Blackgymmax )
> 
> Refuse to groom themselves, refuse to fashionmaxx, refuse to “act black” , no black friends
> View attachment 1839619
> ...


Lol @Blackgymmax is actually African American - he’s not an African villager. What’s the minimum psl needed to slay as a black dude iyo?


----------



## GetShrekt (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> if you do that irl and you are sub ramirez only thing you are running is get arrested and lose your virginity to 12 inch bbc gangbang in prison theory


Jail would be a piece of cake for a Triad mogger like me


----------



## GetShrekt (Aug 26, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Africans are cringecels, come europe and see how these jokers dress, their whole thing is copying Jamaicans and black Americans because africas are autistic cringe bois, even their music is just drums how pathetic they give all niggas a bad name


Ur a whole whiteboy


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Lol @Blackgymmax is actually African American - he’s not an African villager. What’s the minimum psl needed to slay as a black dude iyo?


he gets mogged hard by avg Masaai tribesman. Over if you dont drink cowblood and baboob brians every day + run for a billion miles every week


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

PrimeChico said:


> Jail would be a piece of cake for a Triad mogger like me


your ass will be the piece of cake for your cellies you schizo


----------



## Deleted member 19172 (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> no the real slayers are like jock versions of broderick


Don’t know about online but in Germany irl that shit doesn’t work, the more high trust the better. Here niggas that look like will smith would do really well


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> he gets mogged hard by avg Masaai tribesman. Over if you dont drink cowblood and baboob brians every day + run for a billion miles every week


Not a larp btw, 188cm avg height aswell (cherrypicked i know but i want to believe)


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

this oldcel whitegirl maxxes more eeffectively than every curry on this forum and beyond


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Lol @Blackgymmax is actually African American - he’s not an African villager. What’s the minimum psl needed to slay as a black dude iyo?


4-4.5 and gym or less African American pheno 4.5 or 5+ Congo pheno


----------



## stevielake (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> also proves that one should avoid selfies if sub chad and 2+ FWHR, compact midface, perfect es ratio etc. Selfies make your minor harmonic failos and assymetries appear 10x worse. BDD dispensors they are


only non mirror selfies I have are with my parents/family.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 26, 2022)

BlackcelRedemption said:


> Don’t know about online but in Germany irl that shit doesn’t work, the more high trust the better. Here niggas that look like will smith would do really well


Black in Germany? How brutal is it ?


----------



## Deleted member 19172 (Aug 26, 2022)

mostworthy said:


> This is water. Blacks have joke tier smv compared to good looking white men, simply because the world is racist. Doesn’t change the objective fact women are more attracted to black men. They just won’t go for black men because it’s looked down upon.
> 
> Where did you run the Mukasa experiment? In Germany Mukasa would slay prime aryan women.


Exactly, @fogdart and @Blackgymmax said I’m a normie, but I don’t struggle that much, I mostly get mtb for hookups (and my last ltr). They like that high trust sort of look Mukasa has here.


----------



## Deleted member 19172 (Aug 26, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Black in Germany? How brutal is it ?


Where does this myth come from? Who even said blacks struggle here? You won‘t be getting Stacies but you won‘t be completely incel unless you‘re a refugee or low iq black.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> This is how niggas complaining about black smv look like ( @Blackgymmax )
> 
> Refuse to groom themselves, refuse to fashionmaxx, refuse to “act black” , no black friends
> View attachment 1839619
> ...


that ain't slaying lol


----------



## Deleted member 19172 (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> This is how niggas complaining about black smv look like ( @Blackgymmax )
> 
> Refuse to groom themselves, refuse to fashionmaxx, refuse to “act black” , no black friends
> View attachment 1839619
> ...


In Germany (especially Berlin) the second guy would get kindergarten teachers and tattoo parlour artists, the first guy may luck it out with a HTB if he speaks German and uses IRL game (but has to well educated with good career). This is more true if he is American/Canadian vs African.


----------



## fogdart (Aug 26, 2022)

BlackcelRedemption said:


> Exactly, @fogdart and @Blackgymmax said I’m a normie, but I don’t struggle that much, I mostly get mtb for hookups (and my last ltr). They like that high trust sort of look Mukasa has here.


Like I told you yesterday, location matters a lot when it comes to Blacks. Mukasa may operate on god mode in Germany, but not in Canada. If you're consistently pulling MTBs then I'm wrong about your SMV assessment you may be HTN/tyronelite and I just misjudged you. IRL treatment always tramps autistic ratings

@Blackgymmax


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Like I told you yesterday, location matters a lot when it comes to Blacks. Mukasa may operate on god mode in Germany, but not in Canada. If you're consistently pulling MTBs then I'm wrong about your SMV assessment you may be HTN/tyronelite and I just misjudged you. IRL treatment always tramps autistic ratings
> 
> @Blackgymmax


yeah but I was just baiting for reps here to see niggers seethe


----------



## looksmaxxed (Aug 26, 2022)

blacks defeated the moment they got enslaved

they've just been coping ever since


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 26, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Like I told you yesterday, location matters a lot when it comes to Blacks. Mukasa may operate on god mode in Germany, but not in Canada. If you're consistently pulling MTBs then I'm wrong about your SMV assessment you may be HTN/tyronelite and I just misjudged you. IRL treatment always tramps autistic ratings
> 
> @Blackgymmax


That doesn't make him HTN-Tyronelite lol. Who said normie blacks can't get average women for hookups? I don't know what OP is going on about blacks being subhuman. If you are gl, you are gl. Also, blacks/mulattos have highest SMV after whites. This entire thread is projection from a self-hating nigger.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> This is how niggas complaining about black smv look like ( @Blackgymmax )
> 
> Refuse to groom themselves, refuse to fashionmaxx, refuse to “act black” , no black friends
> View attachment 1839619
> ...


People here gonna say it is over for both because they are black lol. And then go ahead and tell some 5'5" curry he can slay.


----------



## Manu le coq (Aug 26, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Must be so brutal being black
> 
> How can you even approach any non black girl knowing there's a 99% chance she doesn't go for blacks, and even if she did, what are the chances she's attracted to you back
> 
> ...


tbh white girls are way easier to have sex with than black girls in my experience


----------



## anactualdude (Aug 26, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> 💀 white girls are easier than black girls. Its not brutal at all.
> 
> Thoughts
> @tyronelite @anactualdude


100% easier than black girls. And the attractive ones are easier than the mid/ugly ones. Niggas on here just don’t know how to pull smh


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> tbh white girls are way easier to have sex with than black girls in my experience


they expect an African American tyrone or lightskin where as bbc whites just want anyone ok looking


----------



## Lihito (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> NOW TO MAKE MY FIRST BOTB THREAD. MODS STICKY THIS FOR THE BLACKCELS COMING TO LOOKSMAX
> SO WITH FOGDART WE DECIDED TO TEST THE SMV OF MULTIPLE BLACK GUYS AND IT SEEMS PEOPLE THINK A GUY LIKE JAMES KAKONGE IS SOME SORT OF GOD? MAYBE ON A GLOBAL SCALE BUT THERES PLENTY OF CITIES WHERE NIGGERS LIKE HIM GET ABSOLUTELY CURB STOMPED
> View attachment 1838934
> 
> ...


bro you are in top 10 best tyrones i have ever seen no cap


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> holy shit these 2 guys have the same fucking bone structure but the bottom one looks way better. Harmony/ratios and coloring is so fucking legit i cant cope anymore with my lefort 6 and wraparound skeleton implants fml


he's not slaying. all black slayers either have a good mandible or a good beard and body. this site is actually clueless. Guys like this beg for 400 lbs black girls and I've seen it


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> he's not slaying. all black slayers either have a good mandible or a good beard and body. this site is actually clueless. Guys like this beg for 400 lbs black girls and I've seen it


Tales from the coon nest


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> no lol they never outperform blacks unless theyre like the mixed whiteish as hrithik





inferiorpispot234 said:


> Would curry models do better?





Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Aug 26, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity
> 
> 
> View attachment 1839908


Malhotra-pill, fuarkk @BombayVikings


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 26, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


Lifefuel at chadbullah having basically the same results as chad. Not that i am anywhere near chadbullah in looks, i am just riding on hid ethnic race factor to cope. Maybe it began for ethnics, espec non nafri ones like me


----------



## Thecovenant (Aug 26, 2022)

People cope so hard, sure Tinder experiments have some amount of randomness and its retarded to pin point exact match numbers

BUT

If you do it in the same city and the results are basically low vs high category, it can be taken something relatively serious. Imagine running Niko 10 times, sure his numbers maybe less or more never the same, but all would be in a distrubution of high match count.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> he's not slaying. all black slayers either have a good mandible or a good beard and body. this site is actually clueless. Guys like this beg for 400 lbs black girls and I've seen it


Black models are down bad. Adonis Bosso's baby momma is Slick Woods.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> he's not slaying. all black slayers either have a good mandible or a good beard and body. this site is actually clueless. Guys like this beg for 400 lbs black girls and I've seen it


You need to come to the US more often lol


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 26, 2022)

Thecovenant said:


> People cope so hard, sure Tinder experiments have some amount of randomness and its retarded to pin point exact match numbers
> 
> BUT
> 
> If you do it in the same city and the results are basically low vs high category, it can be taken something relatively serious. Imagine running Niko 10 times, sure his numbers maybe less or more never the same, but all would be in a distrubution of high match count.


Exactly these experiments have to be ran multiple times with consistent settings


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 26, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> You need to come to the US more often lol


they aren't lol


Ceo of cope said:


> Tales from the coon nest


look at the black instagram models you retards. you can even go on lipstick alley and that's what the guys that they like look as. you people are fucking clueless


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Aug 26, 2022)

I predicted the fact that you're a self hating nigger gypsy joke long ago

Your ancestors literally rolln in their graves seein the state of the abominations they have created. Fight slavery for their low T son to become white man slave (voluntarily)

Truly over


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

gymmaxedhorse said:


> Her mid face is legit giraffe tier


Yeah it's bad, but she is giga confident


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

danielwu said:


> Hmm those things i wouldnt know at all just by looking at the pictures you sent me of ur ex bro lol


Yeah ok fair, but simular vibe u can get, plus also both have insane bodycount and high value in nightclubs. Similar upper third too? Or is that me having jack theory?


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> I predicted the fact that you're a self hating nigger gypsy joke long ago
> 
> Your ancestors literally rolln in their graves seein the state of the abominations they have created. Fight slavery for their low T son to become white man slave (voluntarily)
> 
> Truly over


Fuck man u killed him. It's not like he's being an uncle tom


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Fuck man u killed him. It's not like he's being an uncle tom


What do you sound like btw curious post a 10 second vocaroo


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> What do you sound like btw curious post a 10 second vocaroo


what u mean bhai, just a voice clip? like singing? or talking? I don't think my sound is why I'm incel, could it be?


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Aug 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> what u mean bhai, just a voice clip? like singing? or talking? I don't think my sound is why I'm incel, could it be?


just read an excerpt from a news article or something lol no need to sing I'm just curious to know about the voice behind the screen tbh nothing else ngl


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 26, 2022)

danielwu said:


> Hmm those things i wouldnt know at all just by looking at the pictures you sent me of ur ex bro lol


shes living millionaire life again, in Madrid, and eating in restaurants


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Aug 27, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> shes living millionaire life again, in Madrid, and eating in restaurants
> 
> View attachment 1840202


No millionaire for that midface

The only millionaire thing that face can do is port Boeing 757's landing on there


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 27, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> No millionaire for that midface
> 
> The only millionaire thing that face can do is port Boeing 757's landing on there


this girl doesnt even look human


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Aug 27, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> this girl doesnt even look human


She's not, she's a semen demon


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 27, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> this girl doesnt even look human


imo, she looks good overall. So what if she has a long face lol. I would LTR.


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (Aug 27, 2022)

How the fuck did I get more matches than him?? I’m ugly


----------



## Thecovenant (Aug 28, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Exactly these experiments have to be ran multiple times with consistent settings


True but you have to take account the difference here,

what i commented is basically in my experience its hard to jump tiers, If mukasa got 100 less matches than niko, thats a significant amount, 9/10 times he would get less matches, 

what basically arguing is that looking at the exact numbers is irrelevant but if someone gets high vs low in the same city, its likely accurate who would get more slay.


----------



## Racky (Sep 2, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> NOW TO MAKE MY FIRST BOTB THREAD. MODS STICKY THIS FOR THE BLACKCELS COMING TO LOOKSMAX
> SO WITH FOGDART WE DECIDED TO TEST THE SMV OF MULTIPLE BLACK GUYS AND IT SEEMS PEOPLE THINK A GUY LIKE JAMES KAKONGE IS SOME SORT OF GOD? MAYBE ON A GLOBAL SCALE BUT THERES PLENTY OF CITIES WHERE NIGGERS LIKE HIM GET ABSOLUTELY CURB STOMPED
> View attachment 1838934
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Sep 6, 2022)

fogdart said:


> IRL Tyrone = HTN face black dude who's jacked and at least 5'9" with some halos like tattoos, NT hairstyle, athlete etc not literal Psl tyrone. If you're talking about psl Tyrones, Idris Elba won't even quality even though he's IRL tyrone. thoughts?


Nah to be a true tyrone you've got to be tall. 5'9" isnt cutting it. High school/Basketball football phenotype with dreads and shyt. That is if youre mostly african pheno.


----------



## datboijj (Sep 6, 2022)

Racky said:


> View attachment 1850192


lmao i posted that


----------



## fogdart (Sep 6, 2022)

TheLastABCcel said:


> Nah to be a true tyrone you've got to be tall. 5'9" isnt cutting it. High school/Basketball football phenotype with dreads and shyt. That is if youre mostly african pheno.


Are you the dude in your pfp?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Are you the dude in your pfp?


no way thats him. must be some gay faggot on insta


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Sep 6, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Are you the dude in your pfp?


No


----------



## Leo69 (Sep 6, 2022)

Tinder elo pill once again considering @Niko69 Hinge results got mogged by James Kakonge in Hinge by a good amount cause Hinge elo pill. Possible due to location and elo on James side. JFL at you relying on Tinder experiments to say who mogs. Elo is everything and I stand on this. Actually hilarious at people falling for this.


----------

